#kubuntu-council 2018-05-30
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> "The membership of Scarlett Gately Clark (sgclark) in the Kubuntu Members (kubuntu-members) team has expired."
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Did anyone reach out to her?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, she is still on vacation AFAIK, and not easily reachable
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I will as soon as I see her pop up. or wroite an email anyway, which I have not had time to get on to
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Ah
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I can do it if you don't get to iit first. I'll write an email during lunch.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/fbXKd0wt/file_7446.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, soooooooooooooooo much more to come ;)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> oh?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, if you like. Wednesdays are often a bit tied up for me.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I don't mind
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, new Qt. new plasma. new *things
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> things?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> kde/qt devs keep making new stuff
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Right. New KDE Connect too.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> e.g. https://cgit.kde.org/plasma-pk-updates.git/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, yep
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> PackageKit?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, discover already uses packgekit's apt backend to do it's stuff, so we already use it that way
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Yes I know.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Email sent a few hours ago @acheronuk
#kubuntu-council 2018-06-02
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Fwd from acheronuk: My internet connection is playing up a bit, so if I vanish for a while, that is likely why
<valorie> "playing up" to say "being spotty" is sooooo brit
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Finals Are Terrible, so I'll be in and out myself until I fly out to SELF.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Then I'll see @ahoneybun in person. :)
<valorie> tsimonq2: didn't do enough studying?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Not yet.
<valorie> cramming.... not the most productive
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm not even cramming though
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> These exams are hard.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I had a six page term paper that I had to polish too
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> The Cuban Missile Crisis... :/
<valorie> I'm glad to hear that there is some rigor in high shool education
<valorie> the only hard class I had was chemistry
<valorie> I mean the only one I really had to work for
<valorie> otoh I did write some long papers and I'm pretty sure that they were crap
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> I had to do a lab report for Chemistry... took me an hour (everyone else spent at least triple that) and I aced it.
<valorie> it was my most enjoyable class because it was challenging
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> Challenging classes ... keep you awake. :P
<valorie> huh, i filled the hummingbird feeders yesterday, and today they are empty
<valorie> they must have babies!
 * valorie goes to fill them again
#kubuntu-council 2018-06-03
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 yep it's almost time. If you have that horse mask again your sleeping outside lol.
<valorie> rofl
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> "The membership of Lydia Pintscher (lydia-pintscher) in the Kubuntu Members (kubuntu-members) team has expired."
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk you around?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yep. though still getting up to a functional ☕️ level
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> What team was sgclark in?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> She wants to be added back.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> members
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Fixed. Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It's 1am here and I'm out drinking a little.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> have fun! 🍻 😀
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Got part of my father's day present at this cool coffee house.
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk quickly looks up when that is!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I got him some records.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> nice. phew, still got time.
#kubuntu-council 2020-05-25
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills Do you have a list of packages somewhere that I could use for a base?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'd like to spin up a container on the Lubuntu infra to give this a shit
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *shot
<valorie> nice to hear that @tsimonq2 gives a sh*t
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Bahahahahaha
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} btw
<tsimonq2> Thanks valorie :)
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2, Urgh. Not tonight. Tomorrow. 😊
<tsimonq2> No worries @RikMills, let me know.
